# The gold filled calculator



## Eaheisler (Apr 9, 2013)

I've noticed some trends on eBay that I wanted to bring up on this forum to better understand pricing methods.
Link http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=71:gold-filled-calculator&catid=49:calculators&Itemid=66

Now I understand that it's not a perfect science in guesstimating the gold value. I've noticed that the bids go through the roof on pocket watches, they slightly overbid on glasses &, watch bands sell for far under the best cases. Long short of the story I've been plugging numbers into the calculater than using that number multiplied by .6 to come up with my max bid. So I'm wondering why some items go for so much more?


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Apr 9, 2013)

People see gold and loose their minds.

Derek


----------

